# PSI's Benjamin's Best chisel sets ???



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

Any thoughts on these chisels from Penn State Industries.

I'm looking for some a decent chisel starter set for turning bowls and hopefully legs for coffee & end tables.

I was looking at this set:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/LCHSS8.html

.. not too concerned about a pretty display box though.


ThankX,
Ron


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ron,
My buddy has some of BB chisels and seems to like them. The main thing is no matter whos you buy, you have to know how to and have a way to sharpen them. They will not be sharp when you get them. My first few chisels were Pinacles from Woodcraft. They require more frequent sharpening but work well when sharp. I have about a dozen older craftsmen chisels I bought off ebay early on. They are the smaller size and come in handy when turning small projects. My newest chisels are from Doug Thompson Tools. He is a member of our turning club and sells high end, unhandled chisels made from very fine steel. His are one of the few chisels to come already properly sharpened. Something to keep in mind with the set you are looking at; the bowl gouge will work well for smaller bowls. If you get into something more than about three inches deep and larger than say eight or nine inches, you may want a longer bowl gouge for better control. Good luck,
Mike Hawkins:yes:


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Ron
Just because they are Benjamons best doesn't mean a thing. They may be good or not but what I have to say to you as a starter turner, half those tools you don't need and won't use for quite some time as you are progressing as a turner. Decide if your going to turn small or large bowls vases or whatever then pick out one or two tools you will definitely be needing right now. The cost will be higher but in the long run you won't be throwing money away for tools you won't use.If your just starting and are going to turn bowls, get a good bowl gouge and a good parting tool. Get a bowl gouge with a deep flute so you can sharpen it with a side grind. Just learn this and you will be so surprised how beautiful a bowl you can turn with just this one tool. You have to learn to sharpen very well or the best tools won't be any good for you. Buy a good tool and learn to sharpen it well and go for another tool. Those sets are a waste of money and time you waste trying to learn to turn with them. Mitch


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

I have the BB bowl gouges and scrapers from PSI and like them real well.

Lilty


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*cb chisles*

Like already said,decide on what your going to be turning,bowls,spindles or whatever, then talk to experienced turners and they will more than likely help you decide what is best suited for your needs.When I started off I didn't go that route and now have a bunch of tools I never use(luckily they were cheap though)If you can,take your time before making a decision and then get some quality tools that will serve you well over the yrs.
Ken

PS I forgot to mention that,that is way to much for that set as they have the same type sets on ebay and harbor frieght tools from 10.00 to $50.00


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Although there are some tools in there that you probably won't use the set is cheaper than 1 good quality bowl gouge. If you learn to sharpen properly this set will get you buy for a pretty good while. Usually when you are learning you have trouble sharpening correctly and I would rather ruin the edge on a cheap set than a good tool. I ground my first bowl gouge down to a stub fairly quickly when I was learning because my sharpening skills were poor so I removed more metal than necessary each time I sharpened. 
These aren't great tools but if you gave them to me I could turn a lot of stuff. It might be a little clumsier or not hold an edge as long but I could turn with them.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*psi tools*

John I can pretty much agree with you except that if you are going to turn bowls,this set has no bowl gouges,so you will still have to get one or two separatly,if you are turning spindles,then this type of set would be a good starter set,except like I said before you can get the same set for 49.00 at HF tools,or they have a cheaper set for 10.00.
Ron if there is a turning club near you,you might want to check in with them and get a little advice ,or maybe even take a lesson or two.It wouldn't hurt.

Ken


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not trying to jump forums here but look at this forum and you might find an answer.They have helped me alot.
www.woodworkforums.com


----------



## RJAngel (Mar 8, 2008)

ThankX for the replies all.

I realize these are the greatest set of chisels, but, being new to turning and sharpening my own tools, I didn't want to ruin a set of
nice & expensive tools just sharpening them, as John mentioned.

My first project will be some spindles (legs) for some coffee/end tables.

There is a local woodturners club which I plan on joining, but, they're on a summer break and meetings don't resume until Sept 20th. Not sure if I can wait that long just to get started.

I plan on holding off on any bowl gouges until I meet with them. Hopefully, I'll be able to pick up a few tips including how to not ruin tools by sharpening them, then buy a decent bowl gouge right from the start.

ThankX again and have a good holiday all,
Ron


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

It says it has a 1/2" bowl gouge. That was the main reason I recommended the set. Normally I don't like sets as there are usually at least a few tools you'll never use. However for that price you get enough tools to make a lot of different turnings. One of the other reasons I don't like sets is they usually come with bad grinds which make it hard for a new turner to really learn the tools. However with a little instruction on the proper grinds these tools should work pretty well.


----------



## dlan603 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Ben*

I have a set not relly imprested, BUT they have turned many of pens, and pencils set. 
dlan603


----------

